# Howdy!



## JaneyG (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey,

Just wanted to introduce myself if I may!? 

My name's Jane and I'm 33, I've been a Type 1 for almost 10 years.

I'm hoping that this forum can give me some motivation and direction that I desperately need. I feel like i've completely lost the diabetic plot!

I had twins 6 years ago (almost to the day!) and during pregnancy I had perfect control. Since then however my control is well...er...not controlled! I've recently left my job and opened a cake shop (odd choice for a diabetic, I know!) and poor control, along with an added pinch of stress, means I feel about 80 years old. I often forget to take my insulin whole days at a time and feel as though I am firefighting the affects this is having on my body.

I have read stories on this forum this evening of how diabetes has affected people's lives and it has brought me to tears. I know that ultimately I am responsible for my own health but sometimes it feels so lonely 

I promised myself today that I am going to turn over a new leaf and make more time for myself and my diabetes. I look forward to reading more inspirational stories and hope to take part in some of the convos. 

Thank you all in advance for your help! 

Jane


----------



## pgcity (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome. 
There are loads of great people on here who can help you get back in track. Are you testing at all? If not why not try each morning and post you results?


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 18, 2012)

And today is the first day of the rest of your life.

Welcome to the forums, you've made a good choice in joining here. As you can see I'm Type 2 myself, but there are loads of Type 1 members who will understand where you are coming from. And of course everyone, whatever type and whatever their experiences will be here for you. Talk to us, read threads and ask questions. You have made the first step to improving things, keep it up. XXXX


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Jane, welcome to the forum  Sorry things have gone to pot a bit lately, but you've made a great step in the right direction by joining here! What insulin regime are you on? I think the best way to start getting back on track is to take it in small steps - don't become overwhelmed by everything all at once, just deal with things one day at a time. There are loads of really friendly, knowledgeable people here who will do their best to help you and keep you motivated!


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 18, 2012)

Many thanks for your speedy post 

I am planning on starting testing regularly again (starting 5 minutes ago - 17.5 ) I went on a DAFNE course around a year ago which was truly brilliant. My 'turning a new leaf' involves getting back to these principals including testing regularly. I would love to post results as you have suggested - is there somewhere on this site reserved for this??


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2012)

JaneyG said:


> Many thanks for your speedy post
> 
> I am planning on starting testing regularly again (starting 5 minutes ago - 17.5 ) I went on a DAFNE course around a year ago which was truly brilliant. My 'turning a new leaf' involves getting back to these principals including testing regularly. I would love to post results as you have suggested - is there somewhere on this site reserved for this??



People have been posting their waking levels here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=20148


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks all!

After the DAFNE course I changed from Novorapid to Humalog/Humalin - mainly because I was advised (and given a prescription for) the digital memory pen in the hope that this would help me to remember if I'd taken my insulin or not (yup, I live a manic life!). However, usefully, this pen is no longer available and therefore I changed for no reason 

I need to make diabetes a part of my life again instead of trying to hide from it...

Thanks again, I already feel I'm turning a corner.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2012)

JaneyG said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> After the DAFNE course I changed from Novorapid to Humalog/Humalin - mainly because I was advised (and given a prescription for) the digital memory pen in the hope that this would help me to remember if I'd taken my insulin or not (yup, I live a manic life!). However, usefully, this pen is no longer available and therefore I changed for no reason
> 
> ...



I have a novopen echo which has a memory, so you could go back to novorapid if you wanted


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I have a novopen echo which has a memory, so you could go back to novorapid if you wanted



Tut, typical! Would be really useful though I guess. I actually wish I'd never changed. Humalog stings when I take it for some reason 

 I'm planning on recording everything on paper again...if only I coud find my DAFNE notebook.


----------



## leechilvers82 (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome Jane, I'm a new member too  you are certainly not alone and am sure many of us have/are going through a similar experience to you.


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks - welcome to you too!

That's the main reason I have joined this site. I have support from family and friends but the feeling that I am constantly 'fighting' this on my own never leaves me.

I spent a week with other diabetics on a DAFNE course last year and found it inspirational and surprisingly emotional. It was wonderful to spend so much time with other diabetics and openly talking about how we were feeling and the problems we were facing. It certainly is true that we all experience the same issues and challenges but I guess unless you speak to others regularly you never appreciate this - hence my joining this forum


----------



## StephenM (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi! None of us can rewrite the past although a few politicans try!  However we can influence the present and future. So you can't change past BGs but can influence current and future ones and hence your HbA1c. I am now becoming convinced that a low carb diet improves control but would suggest not changing too many things at once. Good luck!


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 19, 2012)

Good morning Stephen - how very true! I am somewhat of a carbaholic but intend to make a real effort to cut down. Starting TODAY


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Jane,
          welcome to the forum.
Do you have a phone that you can set an alarm on so it reminds you to inject and test?

Cakes, if at any time you need the cakes tested to make sure they taste ok for your customers then please do put a message on the forum as plenty of volunteers available


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2012)

JaneyG said:


> Thanks - welcome to you too!
> 
> That's the main reason I have joined this site. I have support from family and friends but the feeling that I am constantly 'fighting' this on my own never leaves me.
> 
> I spent a week with other diabetics on a DAFNE course last year and found it inspirational and surprisingly emotional. It was wonderful to spend so much time with other diabetics and openly talking about how we were feeling and the problems we were facing. It certainly is true that we all experience the same issues and challenges but I guess unless you speak to others regularly you never appreciate this - hence my joining this forum



You would enjoy our Forum Meets then  We have one coming up in Manchester on November 17th. I just checked and it is about 2 hours each way on the train and you can currently get singles for ?11 each way. Details here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=31305


----------



## Mark T (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jane


----------



## trophywench (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Jane

I know where you're coming from!  Although I never ever didn't take my insulin I have certainly had periods where I didn't test and wouldn't test.

At the end of the day YOU have to do it and you have to carry on doing it till it's so ingrained as a habit it would be as hard to give up as smoking is.  I know two people who have received kidney/pancreas transplants and they say how utterly disconcerting it is to get up in a morning and not test and when they are halfway through eating something they find themselves suddenly having a panic - cos they forgot to jab!  LOL

As it so happens, one person I'm in contact with regularly, actually really motivates me.  She came into my life when I was actually having a complete mental breakdown and in shreds with BG to match.  She's my DSN.  I got on with her great from Day 1 and still do.  It was such a flipping relief to talk to someone who 'got it' without having to explain everything.  AFAIK she hasn't had counselling training - but I've had counselling anyway - and she's better actually - cos it's holistic!

She's great at suggesting strategies to deal with diabetes 'stuff' - her husband is T1 which probably helps so she never ever attempts to tell me what I ought to do.  I know - just as you do! - what I *ought* to do.

It's just finding a way of actually *doing* it, is the prob sometimes, isn't it?

I think if you start the way you've suggested it will work, it would work for me because I've found once I am successful at one small thing, it gives me the motivation to try the next thing - whereas if I tried to do it all at once I'd not keep it up.

Off you go! and good luck.


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi TW,

Many thanks for taking the time to reply.

I often think I could do with some form of counselling. I seem to suffer diabetic guilt daily. I daren't mention the poor control, forgetting the insulin thing to anyone close to me as they get annoyed with me (because the care, of course) and they look at me as if to say "but this keeps you alive..." I know, it's a no brainer...

I have researched our condition from the first day I was diagnosed and so you have hit the nail on the head, I know exacty what I'm supposed to do (and not do!) and I am all too aware of the consequences - so why do I appear to rebel against it all?? I imagine that all other diabetics are 'better' at it than me and then feel guilty again! 

*sigh*

Thanks to everyone for your replies. 

The idea of setting an alarm on my phone is a great one - I'm going to set this up now.

Oooh, a meet up sounds interesting. I would definately consider this in the future. Is he meeting held in a pub per chance?! 

Already feeling more positive today!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, it's in a pub Jane  Very informal and you can come and go as you please


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Janey G. I see you are from Hull.  Last year i walked the Humber bridge twice in a month for Duk. They do it nearly every year to raise some money. I met some lovelly people walking the bridge for different charities.  It is a good day out


----------



## JaneyG (Oct 21, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Janey G. I see you are from Hull.  Last year i walked the Humber bridge twice in a month for Duk. They do it nearly every year to raise some money. I met some lovelly people walking the bridge for different charities.  It is a good day out



I am indeed! That sounds great. What event is it please? May pop along and take part the next time!


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Janey hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2012)

Humber bridge is normaly in June ish.  In the so called summer


----------

